# UT auf Linux



## fungo (3. Oktober 2002)

Also ich hab es mit meiner Windows Version nach der Anleitung 
von http://wohnheim.fh-wedel.de/~dietmar/unreal.html gemacht, mit den bestimmten Dateien aus dem System Ordner usw., nun soll es aber einfach irgendwie mit "ut" gestartet werden, wie ist das gemeint?

Und noch ein Frage:

Ist Linux bezüglich Spiele schneller?Ich habe 
da mal so etwas gehört....


----------



## Moartel (3. Oktober 2002)

Starten:
Ich schätze mal du sollst einfach "ut" auf der Kommandozeile schreiben. Wenn das nicht geht versuchs mal mit "./ut" (geh dafür mal in das Verzeichnis in das di UT installiert hast).

Geschwindigkeit:
Von UT habe ich noch nichts gehört, aber so weit ich weiß ist Q3 unter Linux erheblich schneller. Allerdings läuft das unter OpenGL wogegen mal UT ja normalerweile unter D3D spielt. Ich weiß jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt nicht mit was man UT unter Linux laufen lässt. OpenGL geht, unter Linux, aber ob das bei UT so gut ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Software-Rendering ist wahrscheinlich nicht das schnellste. Direct3D ist ja von MS, glaube kaum dass das unter Linux verfügbar ist    . Würde mich jetzt selber mal interessieren wie gut das bei UT geht.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Oktober 2002)

Wie hast Du die Installation gemacht? Unter KDE oder sowas?

Bei mir hab ich es unter KDE 3 gemacht und ging wunderbar. Die Performance ist, je nachdem was Du für Treiber hast, find ich, wirklich klasse.

Habe eine GeForce II MX und einen 933MHz Rechner, da ging das sehr schön flüssig und auch in hoher Auflösung noch einwandfrei.

Q3A und RTCW gingen bei mir auch reibungslos und ließen sich perfekt spielen (nur für die die es interessiert )


----------



## fungo (4. Oktober 2002)

ich hab es so wie in der Anleitung gemacht.
Von meinem Windows Rechner erstma den Kram rüberkopiert,
mit den bestimmten Dateien im Systemordner.

Mit ./ut und ut funzt es geht es nicht.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. Oktober 2002)

Probier es doch einfach nochmal mit der grafischen Installation und starte dann (so ging's bei mir). Wenn Fehlermeldungen kommen kannst sie ja posten, dann kann ich Dir vielleicht auch weiterhelfen, denn momentan weis ich leider nicht wo das Problem liegt. Da bräucht ich die Log-Files usw. dazu!


----------



## fungo (4. Oktober 2002)

Kann ich meine für Windows gedachte CD auf für die Linux Installation nehmen?

Und wie hast du es bei Quake gemacht?
Wäre cool wenn du ne Anleitung hättest...


Jaja, immer diese Anfänger


----------



## Moartel (4. Oktober 2002)

Bei Q3 kann ich dir helfen  

Einen Ordner für Q3 anlegen, darin einen Unterordner Namens "baseq3" erstellen. In den kopierst du die pak0.pk3 von der CD rein. Dann ziehst du dir das Pointrelease1.31 für Linux ( ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/ ) und installierst das mit ./linuxq3apoint-1.31.x86.run in dein Q3-Verzeichnis. Dann einfach mit "quake3" auf der Kommandozeile starten.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. Oktober 2002)

Kein Problem:

Einfach UT CD nehmen (die für Windows passt da schon), die Installationsfiles nehmen (die Linux-Installation) und dann mittels der Binary File (ich glaube ut-...-bla.bin) starten und die Installation läuft!

http://www.complang.tuwien.ac.at/anton/utlinux.html Geht auch auf dieses Thema ein!

Q3A hat Moratel schon richtig beschrieben!


----------



## fungo (4. Oktober 2002)

ich hab mir erstmal die neusten nvidia treiber geholt und sie auch
vernünfig installiert bekommen.

Thx UT läuft jetzt einwandfrei!!!!

Naja, ich werde noch viiiieele Fragen haben, aber das Linux Forum muss ja auch mal wieder frequentierter genutzt werden


----------



## fungo (4. Oktober 2002)

Wie kann ich ein Verzeichnis z.B. /home/admin/Quake3  als "fake"
CD-Rom Laufwerk erstellen, so dass ein Installer dieses Verzeichnis
als "Schein Cd-Rom" benutzt?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Oktober 2002)

```
ln -s /cdrom /home/admin/Quake3
```
 sollte Dir einen "symbolischn" Link in das Verzeichnis /home/admin legen, der Quake3 heißt. Das heißt in da liegt der Link Quake3 drin und zeigt auf Dein CD-ROM


P.S.: Endlich wieder einen überzeugt!


----------



## fungo (5. Oktober 2002)

Also ich glaube, ich hab das ein 
wenig dumm erklärt.

Sagen wir mal so, ich habe die gesamte
UT CD in das Verzeichnis /home/admin/UT
kopiert.Der Installer von UT sucht ja 
die CD im Laufwerk.Nun möchte ich das
Cd-Rom sozusagen umleiten, dass die auf
die Festplatte kopierte CD benutzt wird.

Ja du hast mich überzeugt
Linux ist geil!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Oktober 2002)

Das freut mich zu hören. 

Okay, dann mach es so, das Du die CD auf Platte kopierst, dann diesen Befehl einsetzt nur mit der Ausnahme, das */cdrom* durch */verzeichnis_auf_der_platte_von_ut* zeigt.

Ansonsten müsstest Du das CD-ROM emulieren, da kenn ich noch kein Tool für Linux. Muss mal ein bißchen suchen


----------



## fungo (5. Oktober 2002)

wie würde der Befehl denn dann aussehen?

irgendwie steigt ich da noch nicht so ganz durch


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Oktober 2002)

ln -s /verzeichnis_von_ut_cd_auf_festplatte /home/admin/ut

Beisp.:
ln -s /home/ut_cd /home/admin/ut o.
ln -s /home/q3a_cd /home/admin/Quake3

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, gib auf der Konsole:
man ln
ein und Du solltest die man-Pages von Linux finden in denen der Befehl genauer erklärt ist. Das kannst Du übrigens mit allen Befehlen machen


----------



## format_c (14. Oktober 2002)

Warum CD auf HD kopieren?

Wenn du UT als Serverplattform laufen lassen willst brauchst du die net.

Willst du dass UT als Serverplatform (Dedicated) läuft?

Wenn ja kann ich dir eine detailierte Anleitung dazu geben.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Oktober 2002)

@format_c: Ist ja nett gemeint von Dir, aber hier handelt es sich darum das Spiel unter Linux zu spielen, nicht als Dedi oder sowas laufen zu lassen.

Du kannst mir aber mal Deine Anleitung schicken, würde mich doch mal interessieren, vielleicht kann ich ja doch noch was lernen.

Gruß, digi


----------



## format_c (12. Dezember 2002)

Sorry hab die Anleitung net mehr gefunden aber jetzt hab ich sie

Ich schick sie als Attachment mit.


----------

